# Fleetwood Mac upcoming tour warning....



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Unfortunately Buckingham is out and the rest of the tour will be finished by former Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers guitarist Mike Campbell, and Crowded House leader Neil Finn. 

Just in case you were going to see Buckingham specifically


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Would they perform tunes from the Peter Green era?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Source?


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

ezcomes said:


> Source?


Lindsey Buckingham parts ways with Fleetwood Mac

Go your own way: Fleetwood Mac will not tour with Lindsey Buckingham

Fleetwood Mac Fires Lindsey Buckingham

Lindsey Buckingham departs Fleetwood Mac - CNN


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

leftysg said:


> Would they perform tunes from the Peter Green era?


I wish!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

leftysg said:


> Would they perform tunes from the Peter Green era?


They have not said that specifically. But they have referred to going "deep" into the back-catalog. The 2 guitars makes me think they want to be able to cover anything.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

"We are thrilled to welcome the musical talents of the caliber of Mike Campbell and Neil Finn into the Mac family. With Mike and Neil, we’ll be performing all the hits that the fans love, plus we’ll be surprising our audiences with some tracks from our historic catalogue of songs. Fleetwood Mac has always been a creative evolution. We look forward to honoring that spirit on this upcoming tour."

Their statement leaves hope. I'd actually consider it...perhaps until the ticket prices are posted!


----------

